# SRAM electronic shifting?



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi...relatively new to the party, but I have just purchased my first modern road bike with SRAM force groupset and am really looking forward to the delivery date at my LBS. With Campagnolo pumping EPS into the athea group and Shimano more than likely to have a 105 Di2 before I finish this post, is SRAM going to have an electronic shifting groupset any time soon. Please know I am new to this and, for all I know, SRAM may have announced its plans months ago. Just curious as to why, with both major competitors offering electronic shifting in at least two groupsets apiece, SRAM doesn't have the 2013 RED extra-special-electronic-shift groupset. I should also note that I have never been on a bike with electronic shifting...is it all that "they" say it is?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SRAM has not said anything about electric stuff. nor have they decided to go 11 speed. i'd imagine that at some point both will happen, especially the 11 speed race groups. the pressure will build in the 2013 season because Shimano will have their teams on 11 speed D/A, and Campy teams have been 11 for a while now. 
i haven't messed around w/ EPS very much at all, but it's pretty nice. i have lots of experience w/ Di2, and it's also great. it's very reliable and very easy to work on. if you haven't tried it yet, do it. it's really fun. not a major performance advantage at all, but just cool.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

SRAM is releasing an 11-speed MTB group this year.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Right, SRAM has 11 speed mtb, and making their road wheels 11 speed compatible, so you know it's in the works. Don't be surprised to see 11 speed electronic shifting out later this year/next year.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info....had to figure it was in the works for the future, but I am glad to hear that it will probably be sooner than later. Since SRAM is famous for their "double tap" technology being on a single paddle, do you think they will add another button somewhere on the hoods or stick with a single paddle/button and still require a short throw and long throw?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

oldtrek716 said:


> Thanks for the info....had to figure it was in the works for the future, but I am glad to hear that it will probably be sooner than later. Since SRAM is famous for their "double tap" technology being on a single paddle, do you think they will add another button somewhere on the hoods or stick with a single paddle/button and still require a short throw and long throw?


Famous for it in that they did it that way for mechanical reasons, not because it's magically superior ergonomically. One could argue that it is in the mechanical world, but for electronics, it really makes less sense. Not that it couldn't be done with an electronic interface, but the chances of missed shifts would go way up, and that's the opposite the intention of going electric. 

Heck, maybe that's holding them up - trying to find an innovative, useful button position that's not already patented or somesuch.

That said: They'll need to do 11s soon. I'm less convinced they'll go electronic as quickly - they may instead choose to stake out "lighter and more reliable" as their marketing position.

For those itching for a fight, please note that I said marketing position.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

danl1 said:


> Famous for it in that they did it that way for mechanical reasons, not because it's magically superior ergonomically. One could argue that it is in the mechanical world, but for electronics, it really makes less sense. Not that it couldn't be done with an electronic interface, but the chances of missed shifts would go way up, and that's the opposite the intention of going electric.
> 
> Heck, maybe that's holding them up - trying to find an innovative, useful button position that's not already patented or somesuch.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Doesn't really bother me though. I love the Double Tap and the shifting is smooth enough for me.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

danl1 said:


> Famous for it in that they did it that way for mechanical reasons, not because it's magically superior ergonomically. One could argue that it is in the mechanical world, but for electronics, it really makes less sense. Not that it couldn't be done with an electronic interface, but the chances of missed shifts would go way up, and that's the opposite the intention of going electric.
> .


I think the single paddle is a very significant ergonomic advantage. I have both Shimano and Sram and reaching the paddle for all shifting is a much better ergonomic design than the further reach and sweep of the brake lever used for Shimano shifting. It could just be my hands and bars, but it is a night and day better difference.

But I totally agree - that would have absolutely nothing to do with electronic shifting where the entire design should be based on how to reach the buttons from the hoods and drops, and how to make them foolproof in feel and/or position to eliminate mis-shifting.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry double post...


----------

